# I want to by this bag, but...



## Solimar (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a thing for this bag:

Coach - HAMPTONS WEEKEND SMALL TOTE

However, I am not a business-type, always formal girl. I like jeans, and a tee shirt, or a sweatshirt or whatever. Do you think this bag is too formal for my casual style, or am I safe if I go with it?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, I think you can still pull that off with jeans and a tee. That bag is super versatile! And oh so cute!

Were you thinking about black or white?


----------



## LilDee (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't see why not?! It's cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But then i'm one of those crazy people who wears jeans, a simple spaghetti strap top with stilletto sandals lol, and i love it...

But yeah I think that purse is very versatile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Solimar (Feb 28, 2007)

I was thinking in black. In the summer I am a hardcore flip flops, jeans and tank girl. In the winter I bundle up a bit more, but am still casual.

Thanks for the input! &lt;3


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yeah - especially in the summer, that bag will look very cute with a tank!!


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 28, 2007)

Def. get it! No matter what you wear it looks like it will go - I want it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 28, 2007)

I think it should be okay, it dosen't look formal to me.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 28, 2007)

It is okay, you can wear it with anything


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2007)

no because i'm the same and i've wanted that!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 1, 2007)

I think you can pull it off.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 1, 2007)

I love it! I think it's perfect for either formal or casual. That is a very cute purse!


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it absolutely looks casual - definately more on the casual side of the spectrum than formal. It would look very nice in the summer, but I would prefer it in the white/yellow.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 3, 2007)

I love that bag!

I'd go good with your formal or nonformal outfits


----------



## magosienne (Mar 3, 2007)

i think you can buy it, this bag seems so versatile. i prefer it in black though.


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

that is so cute.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 5, 2007)

I love it!

Especially with the yellow trim, it makes it fun and casual!

I adore their Hamptons line.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 5, 2007)

it's classy, but casual. I reckon you should buy it. It'd be hot!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 5, 2007)

i agree, is a cute bag


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 5, 2007)

That bag looks really versatile from the pic, i would get it!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 8, 2007)

i have no need for a business tote... but i want it anyway lol


----------



## ling07 (Mar 8, 2007)

i don't think it's formal at all, it's called the weekend bag


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, go for it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 12, 2007)

OMG I love that bag. I want one sooo bad. You are so lucky to be gettin a Coach bag.


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 26, 2007)

definitely go for it! the bag can be dressed up or down, with jeans or a sundress in the summer, or a white pants suit...pretty much anything! and with almost any pastel color...yellow, pink, pale blue, lavender, white (of course)...oh yea, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Lorann10 (Apr 8, 2007)

Love it. Definitely has a casual look to it.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 8, 2007)

i love the black one


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 8, 2007)

I think it's cute and you can def. sport it with jeans and tee.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 8, 2007)

You can definitely pull this off with just about anything.... I think it's adorable and very Springy &amp; Sunnery.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 9, 2007)

If you like it, go for it! It's a gorgeous bag hun!


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 10, 2007)

I love the white one.


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 25, 2007)

It's adorable and would work great with jeans and a tee!


----------



## toota (Apr 25, 2007)

niccccccceeeeeee one


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

sure...why not


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

Cute bag! For sure you can wear it casual!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 1, 2007)

by its very name- a weekend tote- it's supposed to be casual. no one does serious business on a weekend.


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 16, 2007)

I've seen that one in person, and it is very cute! 

Not too formal at all and very versatile~


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 19, 2007)

WoW! I like the white one!


----------

